# and here's the MacBook!



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

chat away about the new macBook!!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Black & White - woot! All dual-processors! Kick-ass!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Very nice machines for sure!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

http://www.apple.com/macbook/macbook.html


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm super impressed- full size keyboard. audio in and out, mini dvi and a nice wide screen-and a 60 gig stock drive

my only wish is that the 1.83 came in black. I'd have my CC out right now! LOL


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

What are the big downers compared to MacBook?

So far the only one I see is Intel 950 graphics.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I dont see why they charge the big premium for the top end model?

Explain that, I just see a bigger hard disk, I must be missing something.

I also notice they dont mention video
So Im assuming its shared intel graphics

Still, Im sure the lowend Macbook is much faster than the the fastest iBook at native apps

I notice they have an audio input port, I dont think they had one on the iBooks


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

$999 would have been a much sexier price point


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

If you believed the price would be dropped because Intels are cheaper to produce, don't bother to believe that in the future. If something at Apple costs less to produce, it means more money for Apple, not cheaper prices for us, and Apple knows we'll buy regardless.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Looks like the only reason to get a MacBook Pro would be for a larger screen...


I'm disapointed there's no cost effective MacBook.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The video performance will be much better on the MBP.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

cost effective? considering all the software and hardware you get together, $1299 seems like a really good deal to me.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> The video performance will be much better on the MBP.


Will the MacBook run Aperture without any hacks?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

5400rpm hard drives only, no?

Shared graphics...

Otherwise, they are very nice!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Does this MacBook support extended desktop? That would be a nice addition right out of the box.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

minnes said:


> I dont see why they charge the big premium for the top end model?
> 
> Explain that, I just see a bigger hard disk, I must be missing something.


I noticed that too. It seems like $200 for 20GB extra harddrive space over the white one. Gouge


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> I dont see why they charge the big premium for the top end model?


because it's black?


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

overkill said:


> Does this MacBook support extended desktop? That would be a nice addition right out of the box.


Yes up to a 23" inch display.


----------



## TommyC (Apr 9, 2005)

the other benefit of the mbp is that you dont have to look at the glossy screen of the macbook. 

also noticed that the mbp dropped in price ($100 on the edu price for the 15")


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

thejst said:


> cost effective? considering all the software and hardware you get together, $1299 seems like a really good deal to me.



Yes, but not all of us have a need for all that software. I'd much rather pay $999 and buy the software I need.

Here's to hoping someday OS X will run on a non apple laptop... maybe then I could afford it.


Entry level laptop at $1249 forget it...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

some changes in macbook pro offerings and pricing too


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like a sweet machine. im gonna prob go for this over the mbp not enough of a diffrence between the two to spend and extra 500$


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

would have been nice to have a macbook single core for $999 cdn.
and apple's 2 x 256 mb ram is just silly
would 512 stick have cost them that much more?

idiots


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> would have been nice to have a macbook single core for $999 cdn.
> and apple's 2 x 256 mb ram is just silly
> would 512 stick have cost them that much more?
> 
> idiots



No, but pretty much everyone is going to BTO them with 2 x 512MB which means Apple doesn't have to worry about price protection.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

thejst said:


> I'm super impressed- full size keyboard. audio in and out, mini dvi and a nice wide screen-and a 60 gig stock drive
> 
> my only wish is that the 1.83 came in black. I'd have my CC out right now! LOL


agreed!
$200 for a paint job and an extra 20 GB!? wtf?

*sigh*


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

looks like we're enjoying the benefits of the high loonie too..

13" 1.8GHZ -- $1099 USD = $1220 CDN (American store is $29 Cheaper)
*13" 2.0GHz -- $1299 USD = $1442 CDN (American store is $7 Cheaper)*
13" Black -- $1449 USD = $1609 CDN (American store is $40 Cheaper)


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> would have been nice to have a macbook single core for $999 cdn.
> and apple's 2 x 256 mb ram is just silly
> would 512 stick have cost them that much more?
> 
> idiots


correct me if I"m wrong, but I've noticed a trend on the intel macs, of selling ram in pairs for the most part. I'm wondering if they're running them dual channel, and that's why it's 2x256 instead of 1x512.

just a thought, it would explain why.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

My daughter starts grad school in september, so the base model looks just right for her.

On the other hand, a reduced price iBook might be better for my wallet.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice to see that the reports of FireWire's demise have been greatly exaggerated, and the audio in port is a very nice addition too. All in all, this is a very sweet upgrade. I don't see why people are complaining about the price. Compared to the PPC iBook, you're getting far, far more machine for the same price. 

That said, I would like to have seen the option of buying a single 1Gb stick of ram rather than 2 512Kb sticks, but that's just Apple. 

I note that the link to the specs seems to be down. Anyone have any idea what the battery life will be like?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Remember not to buy until July 1st... save that extra 1% GST and let early adoptors report their problems.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Sooooo.... credit card in hand, and teetering on the "add to cart" button....

Questions:

1/ What's the deal with the glossy screen?

2/ Just tricked out the MB on the educational store with the RAM, etc., and it comes to just under $1900. The base MBP starts at 1999. Hmmmm. If I go that route, then Question #1 (glossy / non glossy) is an issue.

decisions, decisions... 

M


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm going to the MBP when they refresh in Jan.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Sooooo.... credit card in hand, and teetering on the "add to cart" button....
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...



There is another thread on this already - MBP now offers a no-cost option for glossy or non-glossy screen

Z.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...and anybody notice the new keyboard? Looks like the keys sit individually on top of the plastic, rather than having a full-unit keyboard laid in a tray. Interesting - I wonder how it feels? 

M


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

zarquon said:


> There is another thread on this already - MBP now offers a no-cost option for glossy or non-glossy screen


I should have been clear - I mean, pros/cons of glossy vs non-glossy?

M


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmm. Can't choose both the Mini-DVI to VGA <i>and</i> the Mini-DVI to DVI adapters. Funny.

M


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

Any rumors of a black Macbook Pro? :clap:


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Blood_Lust said:


> Any rumors of a black Macbook Pro? :clap:


Sure! 
It comes with a spray-bomb 
It's a DIY CTO option


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Blood_Lust said:


> Any rumors of a black Macbook Pro? :clap:


I'm hoping this is a sign of things to come for the imac. I do like the white version but a black one would look awesome. I think it would sell like hot cakes. 

Black and White ipod, black and white macbook, black and white imac?

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

MacGuiver said:


> Black and White ipod, black and white macbook, black and white imac?
> 
> Cheers
> MacGuiver


Black & white apple remote, black & *********** bricks, b&w mighty mice....

Could be a trend... Apple is going zebra/dalmation!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hummm.. the MacBook (5.2 lbs) is also a full pound heavier than my iBook G4 (4.2 lbs)

M


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

pcronin said:


> Could be a trend... Apple is going zebra/dalmation!


not the Dalmation again!  

Z.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

would be nice if the MBP came in stylish black


----------



## denning (Apr 5, 2005)

On the US site BTO option for the 80gb harddrive is $50 for the White 2.0.

Meaning there is a pure price difference of $150us for Black.

Black looks great but that is a very expensive option.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I like that it has wireless capabilities built in. I still don't use WiFi, would love to.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

denning said:


> On the US site BTO option for the 80gb harddrive is $50 for the White 2.0.
> 
> Meaning there is a pure price difference of $150us for Black.
> 
> Black looks great but that is a very expensive option.


on the Canadian site the difference is $200 between the 2 models and the HDD upgrade is $60. Therefore $140 for the paint?

Z.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, Colorware PC to paint a computer black (or well any colour) would cost an addition $250-300 US give or take a bit.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

I would sincerely hope that the colour is added to the plastic in the molding process and not painted afterwards.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I dunno, I think it's kind of a mixed bag.

They put GREAT processor options in the MacBook, but then totally chopped it at the knees with the GMA graphics. Using a desktop hackintosh right now on GMA graphics, let me tell you it's great for everything, but if you want to play games, then you're screwed.

So what is it that you can really do with this new MacBook that you can't do with a G3 iBook?


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

DS said:


> I dunno, I think it's kind of a mixed bag.
> 
> They put GREAT processor options in the MacBook, but then totally chopped it at the knees with the GMA graphics. Using a desktop hackintosh right now on GMA graphics, let me tell you it's great for everything, but if you want to play games, then you're screwed.
> 
> So what is it that you can really do with this new MacBook that you can't do with a G3 iBook?


hmmm bootcamp?


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Aero said:


> hmmm bootcamp?


Yeah, but why would you want to do that other than games 

Maybe I am being a bit hard, but the GMA option wasn't the brightest thing to do. They could have at least put something beefier in the black one for instance.


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

I ordered the base config, ETA May 23.

You should check out the high res scans on Apple's media site.
http://www.apple.com/pr/products/macbook/macbook_13.html

Note that the MB is 0.25" thinner. The keys are more chicklety in appearance but Apple says that it's actually better in reality. (There's a statement on firming up the keyboard on the site.)

The CPU speeds are more than we hoped for, all of the bells and whistles are included (remote, iSight, magsafe, sudden motion sensor), the graphics are as expected unfortunately, and while the US price is $100 higher, the exchange rate helped reduce its impact. I think this was a great update, the pricing for the black model notwithstanding.

I bought the base model because I intend to keep it for just a year and then buy a newer one. If I bought the black model I really wanted, I wouldn't be able to justify selling it in a year.

Waiting until July 1 to save 1% on $1500 purchase will save $15. I will get more than $15 of enjoyment from this by then.


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

I ordered a black one, no additional options. Going to throw in another GB of RAM shortly after I get it. Estimated delivery is May 25.

I really don't care about a bit of extra cost for the black. I need 80 GB, and the black is a bonus. I just sold my 12" PB and am not wild on the white iBooks, so this is how I'm justifying it. I really don't see the big deal - you're already spending about $1500, and with a new computer, get what you want, not what you settle for.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

DS said:


> Yeah, but why would you want to do that other than games
> 
> Maybe I am being a bit hard, but the GMA option wasn't the brightest thing to do. They could have at least put something beefier in the black one for instance.


I dont use bootcamp for games. Some of us still uses PC for school or work. Some programs require pc. Its not a must but a plus.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Aero said:


> hmmm bootcamp?


does anyone have any feelings about the ram here...

order the 512 and get third party ram?


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

If you want beefier graphics processing, then spend the extra money on a MBP! How else would you be able to differentiate between the pro and non-pro lines? http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/comparison_chart.html


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

lindmar said:


> does anyone have any feelings about the ram here...
> 
> order the 512 and get third party ram?


That's what I'm doing. I've bought RAM from MacSales.com (OWC) before and it worked great for me. Save yourself the cash - RAM is a simple install for anyone.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

To all the people who complain about the GMA. Would you pay an additional $500 or so dollars to put in a dedicated card?


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

I just noticed that the price drop on the MBP also includes a processor upgrade to the 2.0GHz model. So today you can have a 2.0GHz MBP for $100 less than yesterdays 1.83GHz!(educational pricing)

I guess this was done to increase the differences between the two machines and make sure the MBP remains in front in technology.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Aero said:


> To all the people who complain about the GMA. Would you pay an additional $500 or so dollars to put in a dedicated card?


Yeah, I would.

I like the small form factor because I travel a lot, and it's nice to be able to play while I'm on the road as well.

I previously had a 15" PB which was a significantly more difficult to carry around than the 12" PB I got rid of it in favour of.

Now if Apple DOES release a 13.3" MBP with the same form factor as the MacBook, then we're talkin.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

I was looking at the specs.... So it doesnt have any expresscard slot? or did I just miss that?


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

is there no built in microphone?
im baffled? why have the built in isight with no mic?
im confused


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

Aero said:


> I was looking at the specs.... So it doesnt have any expresscard slot? or did I just miss that?


iBooks never had PCMCIA slots, why would it be any different with expresscard slots not being in the MacBook?


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

lindmar said:


> is there no built in microphone?
> im baffled? why have the built in isight with no mic?
> im confused


Uh, there is a built in omnidirectional mic!


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

lindmar said:


> is there no built in microphone?
> im baffled? why have the built in isight with no mic?
> im confused


Omnidirectional mic, just like the MBP. See full specs here: http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/comparison_chart.html


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

cdnbacon said:


> iBooks never had PCMCIA slots, why would it be any different with expresscard slots not being in the MacBook?



That I did not know


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

AdamS said:


> Omnidirectional mic, just like the MBP. See full specs here: http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/comparison_chart.html



ok, thanks I just read on another site they pulled the mic.. thought that couldnt be right


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

That page includes a ton of specs not included in the MB's own tech specs page. For one, it confirms that closed lid external display with KB/mouse is now supported up to 1920x1200, which is a HUGE improvement over the iBook. (This feature wasn't available at all before on the iBook)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The "Tech Specs" page on Apple's site doesn't list the Omni mic at all - which leads people to think it isn't there. Man, iChat AV without a built-in mic would have been a hilarious omission!

The mic is, I believe, just to the left of the iSight camera on the top of the lid above the screen.

M


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

What I'm wondering is what is the notch just to the left of the IR receiver on the front?


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

DS said:


> Yeah, I would.
> 
> I like the small form factor because I travel a lot, and it's nice to be able to play while I'm on the road as well.
> 
> ...


GMA is not a gaming chip but it does play games. Just don't expect a 5k score in 3dmark05.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Aero said:


> To all the people who complain about the GMA. Would you pay an additional $500 or so dollars to put in a dedicated card?


It would not cost $500 to add a dedicated card!

No one is demanding a Radeon X1900 in every machine, 

But it would be nice if Apple had not switched to the absolute worst graphics solution on the market. This is a substantial downgrade from the Radeon 9550 in the last G4 iBook. 

I have been delighted with the Intel macs over-all, but Intel Graphics are an unforgiable sin in any computer.

The only game playable on the Intel graphics I have found is Return to Castle Wolfenstein, which is many years old.

The Intel Graphics benchmark okay, but the fact they lack basically all the hardware features found in any other graphics chip makes using it almost impossible.

It also has other consequences, such as wasting system memory and placing an overhead burdan on the CPU because functions any other video controller in the world can do on its own is offloaded to the CPU.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

ordered.

MacBook 2.0GHz Intel Core Duo - White
Part Number: Z0D5
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Keyboard/Mac OS - U.S. English
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
80GB Serial ATA drive
512MB 667 DDR2 SDRAM - 2x256

$1404 EDU

Will upgrade with 3rd party ram. Wanted the superdrive.. but cant justify the extra for black.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

lindmar said:


> Will upgrade with 3rd party ram. Wanted the superdrive.. but cant justify the extra for black.



Especially since the black is honestly pretty ugly.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

AdamS said:


> What I'm wondering is what is the notch just to the left of the IR receiver on the front?


Maybe they brought back the old reset pinhole? Maybe Steve has stock in paperclip factories? 

<img src="http://tech.ccps.org/iBook/iBookresets.jpg">


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Plus tax(es).


I do realize that, thank you.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

AdamS said:


> What I'm wondering is what is the notch just to the left of the IR receiver on the front?


This little notch just to the left of the IR? - I think that it's the snore (sleep) light.

Z.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

macuserforlife said:


> I would sincerely hope that the colour is added to the plastic in the molding process and not painted afterwards.


afaik the white color is just painted. 
if applefritter didn't make things up, then the paint is on the inside of the plastic lid, and that's why it doesn't scratch paint,only plastic.

Hell, in 4 more months my apple warrenty will be up and my 12" ibook is going to be black or color change painted... 
If you were really good, you could order a white with 80 gb, and paint it yourself. only way they'd know is if/when they looked up the serial.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Aero said:


> GMA is not a gaming chip but it does play games. Just don't expect a 5k score in 3dmark05.


Well, if I told you that it doesn't even play something simple like SimCity 4 without constant choppiness, what would you say?

Like I said, I'm running a machine with a GMA 950 so I should know how much it sucks.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Simcity 4 plays a bit on the choppy side on my iMac Core Duo as well  I think the GMA 950 video card will be fine for games, but it'll be Rosetta that limits how Simcity 4 performs.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I meant in Windows for this one 

haha I'm not sure I'd even attempt that under Rosetta.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

PPC games play just fine, fully accelerated on the Intel iMac.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

cdnbacon said:


> If you want beefier graphics processing, then spend the extra money on a MBP! How else would you be able to differentiate between the pro and non-pro lines? http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/comparison_chart.html



The MacBook really is a great deal. Tonnes of features, great form factor. This would definitely be my choice if I could afford a laptop right now.

Between the MacBook and the iMac, I think Apple is offering some fantastic computers for great prices right now.


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

I wonder if the mouse cord is long enough to curve around the back of the MB to connect to the USB ports on the left side. I think they should have made one on each side rather than both on the left.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

The iBooks were the same - and I don't remember anyone complaining (or even commenting) about it then....

Z.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Just wait for the 13" macbook pro(if they will release one :lmao: ). They might include a dedicated card, a little bit more expensive though. I am not defending apple but they might not think macbook is for games:










Do everything out of the box might not be the for high end games.
Do everything out of the box migh be for regular gaming.

I also don't expect macbook to be able to do aperture or final cut flawlessly.

So why buy it rather than an ibbook G4 or an ibook G3. Well its faster. Its like saying why buy a Ti PB or an Al PB, same answer its faster. 

-----------------------------

"I like the small form factor because I travel a lot, and it's nice to be able to play while I'm on the road as well."

Look at it this way its only -0.8x1.32x0.68 bigger than the macbook pro. And only 0.4 pounds heavier. 

So if you like to play games while you travel. I dont think 1.32x0.68 would matter. An additional 0.4 pounds is nothing if you have a mouse, bag, adapter, etc...


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

zarquon said:


> The iBooks were the same - and I don't remember anyone complaining (or even commenting) about it then....
> 
> Z.



Its natural, look at macbook pro--no FW800 and DL DVD


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

why is it heavier than a macbook pro?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> why is it heavier than a macbook pro?


Wha?

MacBook 13" - 5.2 pounds 
MacBook Pro 15" - 5.6 pounds
MacBook Pro 17" - 6.8 pounds


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

migs said:


> I wonder if the mouse cord is long enough to curve around the back of the MB to connect to the USB ports on the left side. I think they should have made one on each side rather than both on the left.


This is not new... my iBook G4 is the same way.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Strong Canadian dollar at play:

iBook G4 12" $999USD/$1249CAD
MacBook 13.3" 1.83 $1099USD/$1249CAD

iBook G4 14" $1299USD/$1649CAD
MacBook 13.3" White 2.0 $1299USD/$1449CAD
MacBook 13.3" Black 2.0 $1499USD/$1649CAD

MacBooks are indeed more expensive, just that our Canadian dollar goes further.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Strong Canadian dollar at play:
> 
> iBook G4 12" $999USD/$1249CAD
> MacBook 13.3" 1.83 $1099USD/$1249CAD
> ...


Thanks for doing the calcs...was just wondering about that. Good news!


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Im, for one, impressed with the specs of this new machine compared to both the MBP and the I Books. When you look at the 3 of these different lines side by side, and taking price into consideration, the Macbook is an amazing deal. Now, look at a Mac Mini for even MORE comparison. The fastest mini is a dual 1.66. It does NOT have a screen and costs $950. For $250 more you get a screen and a dual 1.83. How long till the mini's catch up in both price and specs?

I am very dissappointed that Apple would take advantage of their loyal customers with the upcharge to black. I have always loved glossy black comptuers. But why would apple blatantly rip off their loyalist of customers like this? At least add the dual 2.16 and the 80 gig drive to the black case so they have something to brag about. Otherwise people will look at a black Macbook and chuckle to themselves at the guy who paid $150 for a color... this means they will be laughing at ME because I intend to buy a black one... 

I feel its a bit of a slap in the face... but, no pain no sweet black computer gain I guess.

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

Im in the middle of class right now but couldnt resist cecking to see if it came out today and boom there it is. The built in isight is sweet. Actually the whole package is sweet. 

So much for studying for my business test next period...


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a link of interest-- some guy who's seen the take-apart manual, claiming that the HD and ram are accessable through the battery bay:

http://www.macmod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1768

hmmmmm.... neato


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

Im not sure but when it says 13.3" screen diangonally does that mean its 13.3 for the actual viewing area, or 13.3 for the entire flip lid (including the space on either side of the actual screen).


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Just got sent a link to Apple's PR images - they've updated to include the MacBook - you can see the black in extreme detail: http://www.apple.com/pr/products/macbook/macbook_13.html

Also check out the unpacking pics already up on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pealco/sets/72057594136649292/


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

duper said:


> Especially since the black is honestly pretty ugly.


I don't think it's ugly, but it reminds me of my Wall Street PowerBook 250, circa 1998. Why can't they make these in colours, like the old iMacs? Opaque colours would be nice, doncha think?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

vimy said:


> Im not sure but when it says 13.3" screen diangonally does that mean its 13.3 for the actual viewing area, or 13.3 for the entire flip lid (including the space on either side of the actual screen).


Actual viewing area of the screen.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

These things look pretty neat. Clever trick with the black ones though. I will stick with my powerbook until next rev of MBPs.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

migs said:


> I wonder if the mouse cord is long enough to curve around the back of the MB to connect to the USB ports on the left side. I think they should have made one on each side rather than both on the left.


You're suposed to buy the Bluetooth Mighty Mouse

or at the least the apple branded usb extension kit


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Aero said:


> Its natural, look at macbook pro--no FW800 and DL DVD


Sorry, I guess I missed the quote button on that one - I was reffering to the post about the mouse cord and the usb prots being on the left.

Z.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i really think apple missed the mark

a great entry level laptop would have been single core 1.5 or 1.67 and a cdn. price point of cdn $999 ($899 u.s.)

many users just need email, surfing and some word processing
high end video / gaming graphics aren't necessary for an entry leve notebook
and $200 for 20 GB bigger HD and black colour is just silly

was marijuana legalized in "Caulifornia?" and I missed it?


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

Anybody want to buy a 12" Rev B Powerbook?
768MB RAM and Airport Extreme?

I like this new Macbook even if it is a little heavy.

Brian


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

briMac said:


> Anybody want to buy a 12" Rev B Powerbook?
> 768MB RAM and Airport Extreme?
> 
> I like this new Macbook even if it is a little heavy.
> ...


(post it in the classifieds not here.)


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Just looking at the photos...are these heald shut via magnet rather than a traditional latch?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

comprehab said:


> (post it in the classifieds not here.)


Sorry, more a comment than anything - wasn't really considering selling, just expressing my desire to upgrade.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Wrt the memory price issue, it's not so much of a bargain to go out and pick up a gig of RAM for these machines. The absolute cheapest 1 gig stick through RAMseeker.com is $100 US after shipping costs to Canada and you will pay taxes on top of that. If you buy one you end up with 1.25 gig vs. 1 gig for about the same money you'd pay Apple to upgrade for you ($111 Cdn through the Edu store for two 512 sticks). Yes I know you can sell the remaining 256 stick but you'll be lucky if you can net $2-30 for it on eBay.

If you want 2 gig of RAM then that's a different ball game. You're looking at ~$200 vs. almost 600 from Apple.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Glossy screen = scratch problems (like Nano?)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We'll have bundles with RAM - 1.25 gig is the likely scenario for many.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Hummm.. the MacBook (5.2 lbs) is also a full pound heavier than my iBook G4 (4.2 lbs)
> 
> M


interesting - you must have got a special diet ibook. everyone else's was 4.9 lbs.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I have to say, these new MacBooks seem pretty damn awesome. Not awesome enough to make me regret my MBP, but awesome nonetheless. Okay, I'll stop saying awesome now. 

I can't wait to see 'em in person!


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

i know this has been said beforein various threads, but i for one am disappointed with the graphics card.

to say an entry level laptop does not need good graphics just does not wash with me. these are supposed to be a great alternative for students who need a laptop for school, and these are also the same people who will like to play a game while between classes or as a break from homework. and it's not like these are especially cheap laptops - $1649. how is that cheap and low-end?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

joltguy said:


> I have to say, these new MacBooks seem pretty damn awesome. Not awesome enough to make me regret my MBP, but awesome nonetheless. Okay, I'll stop saying awesome now.
> 
> I can't wait to see 'em in person!


I agree. I might sell my MB Pro and get a juiced black MacBook.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

thatcomputerguy said:


> i know this has been said beforein various threads, but i for one am disappointed with the graphics card.
> 
> to say an entry level laptop does not need good graphics just does not wash with me. these are supposed to be a great alternative for students who need a laptop for school, and these are also the same people who will like to play a game while between classes or as a break from homework. and it's not like these are especially cheap laptops - $1649. how is that cheap and low-end?


how does $1099 U.S. become $1649 Cdn?

must be the new math


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> how does $1099 U.S. become $1649 Cdn?
> 
> must be the new math


don't be a bonehead - all the mabooks have the same video card whether they cost $1249, $1449 or $1649 - that's my point. calling it low-end and charging that much money does not make sense


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

thatcomputerguy said:


> $1649. how is that cheap and low-end?


To put it simply, Apple is neither cheap nor low-end. Never have been. I honestly don't mean that to sound snooty, but there's not really any other way to say it. There are always products from other companies which _seem_ to offer more for a lower price. However, few of them (if any) are designed with the actual human end-user in mind. They're more worried about how many bullet-points and stickers they can slap on the box. Nicety features like the MagSafe power adapter (with its handy cable management clips), a slot-loading drive, durable polycarbonate (or aluminum) shell, or a remote control usually aren't even available as options on those machines. Apple pays attention to how people interact with their computers, and these new machines definitely demonstrate that... regardless of the graphics chip they pack.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

imachungry said:


> I agree. I might sell my MB Pro and get a juiced black MacBook.


That's *crazy* talk!


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> how does $1099 U.S. become $1649 Cdn?
> 
> must be the new math


$1099USD (base model) becomes $1249CND (base model)

$1649CND is the top model (Black) and compares to $1499USD.

works out nicely up here, don't you think?

Z.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

joltguy said:


> .... Apple pays attention to how people interact with their computers, and these new machines definitely demonstrate that... regardless of the graphics chip they pack.


i was with you up to that last point. saying they pay close attention and then saying they used a cheap integrated card doesn't make sense.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Just Called Eaton Centre - they'll have MacBooks in Stock on Monday the 22nd (Victoria Day... weird...)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll repost what I posted before since no one seems to read posts outside of the current page:

Strong Canadian dollar at play:

iBook G4 12" $999USD/$1249CAD
MacBook 13.3" 1.83 $1099USD/$1249CAD

iBook G4 14" $1299USD/$1649CAD
MacBook 13.3" White 2.0 $1299USD/$1449CAD
MacBook 13.3" Black 2.0 $1499USD/$1649CAD

That being said, is anyone seriously surprised about the integrated graphics? 

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=39699&highlight=integrated
Well at least 71% of us got it right. Anyway, 

http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?t=261994
Doom 3 runs acceptably on the MacMini albeit at 640x480. Hey look my little brother often doesn't bother bumping up game res above low. I hardly do play games on my iBook and when I do it's usually Sudoku, Solitaire, and perhaps Doom 3 @ 10-15fps or UT2003/2004. The new iBooks can do 20-25fps in Doom 3 at slightly improved settings! plus loading time is much better. I think this is all a typical student who already has their head so stuck in homework really needs, a machine capable of light gaming once in awhile.

And finally to comment on the pricing of Apple products, I think many of us agree that we never ever want to see Apple become a commodity product. I love when I go to coffee shops with my iBook how people (including this one really hot girl ) come to me and ask me questions about my iBook and all.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> I love when I go to coffee shops with my iBook how people (including this one really hot girl ) come to me and ask me questions about my iBook and all.


another reason for me to get a macbook


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

If you look here, these high res pics show some not so nice details. http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1748
Is it just me, or does the keyboard look like ass?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

> In addition to adopting the MacBook Pro's MagSafe power connector, the notebooks will also shed their traditional latch technology in favor of a purely magnetic latching system, people familiar with some of the Intel iBook's design elements have told AppleInsider. Instead of using a magnet to capture a small metal latch when the notebook is close, the new iBooks will use a stronger magnetic system that will adhere the notebook's display component to its base without the need for a movable latch, these people say.


http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1555

I like this...


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

comprehab said:


> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1555
> 
> I like this...


^
Impressive. Magnets, literally less than an inch from your hard drive 

I know I know, the engineers know what they're doing.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

duper said:


> ^
> Impressive. Magnets, literally less than an inch from your hard drive
> 
> I know I know, the engineers know what they're doing.


add that magnet(s) to the tin foil hats I am accused of wearing and it'll make for an interesting computing experience


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Apple has been using magnets in their portables for quite some time.... I am sure we will be fine. They stepped it up a noch with the new latch free system. 

I am not a huge fan of the current latching system we have been stuck with since forever. Looks like these machines will be a lot easier to open and close. I know it gan sometimes be tricky getting me finger into the little slot on my powerbooks case to make the lid pop open.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Shame it's not available in 14" screen with the ability to put on a X1600 with 128 ram.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

bandersnatch said:


> Shame it's not available in 14" screen with the ability to put on a X1600 with 128 ram.


isn't that called a mac book pro?


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> isn't that called a mac book pro?


MBP is 15.3". I'm sure 14" would shave a bit off the price.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Weeeeeeee... Finally!

I'm thinking of getting a black one... But Apple has once again asked a cool 600$ for 2GB of their expensive Apple-stickered RAM... Does anyone know what kind of RAM we need to get? I haven't owned a laptop in a looooooooong time... We still dealing with laptop RAM or are we finally using the same RAM as in PCs?

Thanks!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Nope - not the same as desktops - they're SO-DIMMs - even the Mac Mini and iMac use SO-DIMMs.

That said, you need 667Mhz DDR2 SDRAM SO-DIMMs


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

green_ears said:


> Weeeeeeee... Finally!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a black one... But Apple has once again asked a cool 600$ for 2GB of their expensive Apple-stickered RAM... Does anyone know what kind of RAM we need to get? I haven't owned a laptop in a looooooooong time... We still dealing with laptop RAM or are we finally using the same RAM as in PCs?
> 
> Thanks!


Same RAM as the MBP.

Here's your cheapest deal on a 1 gig stick, only really makes sense if you're buying 2 gigs as I had poitned out in my previous post (~$72 US per stick, $21 US shipping to Canada).

Note that there have been some instances where matched pairs seem to have a big influence on performance (go look at Barefeats testing of teh Intel Mini and the Quake numbers is I remember correctly).


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

green_ears said:


> Weeeeeeee... Finally!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a black one... But Apple has once again asked a cool 600$ for 2GB of their expensive Apple-stickered RAM... Does anyone know what kind of RAM we need to get? I haven't owned a laptop in a looooooooong time... We still dealing with laptop RAM or are we finally using the same RAM as in PCs?
> 
> Thanks!


You should be able to purchase cruical so-dimms that would work.

http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2740&p=4

Scroll down to the bottom of this page for helpful info.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info. guys.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ummm do you know how magnets are INSIDE every hard drive?? Let's put it this way - if they come in contact with each other you ain't pullin' them apart - you can slide them apart and even that's hard work.

Hard drive head assemblies = loud speaker assemblies.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Bummer... Anyone notice the WHITE apple remote on the BLACK MacBook?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

*glossy screens?*

glossy? while brighter seems better, it's harsher on the eye over time...so the glossy may be a bit too much no?? either way, i'm buying one


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

is the keyboard identical to the MBP? from the pictures i've seen online, it seems to have slightly more room.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

bandersnatch said:


> is the keyboard identical to the MBP? from the pictures i've seen online, it seems to have slightly more room.


Very different. The MBP has the Powerbook like keyboard. Each MB looks like its surrounded by plastic.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

WOW!

The day that I decided to spend a full day on the road, this happens. Wow. Shocked that i never got a call from my buds or something... 

I found out about this on Howard Forums and raced back here as fast as I could click!!

OK. Time to comb over the specs...


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

green_ears said:


> Bummer... Anyone notice the WHITE apple remote on the BLACK MacBook?


Really?? Ewww... How did that slide thru unnoticed?!?! Booo... That's not cool @ all.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Ohenri said:


> Really?? Ewww... How did that slide thru unnoticed?!?! Booo... That's not cool @ all.



Don't forget the white magsafe adapter


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

AppleInsider also has some great info on the RAM slots and how to access the HD.

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1750


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

ender78 said:


> Very different. The MBP has the Powerbook like keyboard. Each MB looks like its surrounded by plastic.


Interesting. I didn't like the MBP as the keys were too close for my liking. It appears that the MB keys have more space between them.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Aero said:


> Don't forget the white magsafe adapter


d'oh - that's just not right. for the extra $150 they could have at least made black accessories to go along with the black MB. Of course, Krylon makes a paint for plastic that should work...


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> Interesting. I didn't like the MBP as the keys were too close for my liking. It appears that the MB keys have more space between them.


I actually got very used to the close keys. So much that when I got the iMac, I could not get used to it for the longest time. I want to see the new keys upclose. 

So they get stock on Monday?? nice.

Will see if they have stock of it @ the new NYC store. Have to be there this weekend.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> ...I want to see the new keys upclose...


There's a decent shot of the new keyboard here; scroll down a bit.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Looks pretty good, but I think I'll wait for an updated Mac Mini before I decide to buy a new Mac.

James


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

some very interesting info. from

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1750



> The again, only Apple would affix two screws to the left side of the computer purely for cosmetic purposes. That's right -- they serve absolutely no function other than to sit there and look pretty.
> ...
> Flipping a MacBook upside down and removing its rectangular lithium-polymer battery reveals two RAM slots, placed side-by-side on one wall of the battery cavity. Two metal levers aid in releasing or securing RAM in the slots.
> ...
> Below the two RAM slots (at the base of the battery cavity) is where you'll find the MacBook's hard disk drive. Without disassembling the notebook, users will be able to quickly removing some protective aluminum shielding and lift the drive out of the computer.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> some very interesting info. from
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1750


AWESOME on the hard drive accessibility.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Man oh man...I just can't believe Apple opted to go on the cheap and stock these things with 2 x 256 RAM modules. As an owner of an iMac core duo, let me emphasize what I have said elsewhere: these machines should *not* be sold with anything less than 1 GB RAM. When I first ran my iMac with the single factory 512 MB, I was so unimpressed by the performance (and my expectations really aren't all that high), I was ready to return it to the store. But once I added a second module, all the performance issues went away and I'm been quite happy with it. 

But unlike the iMac and the MacBook Pro, both the RAM slots are already occupied out of the box in the MacBook. And since Apple recommends that you match your RAM modules in pairs, you are left with three choices: 

1. Upgrade at point of sale to 2 x 512 modules (add $120 and face the likely prospect of having to replace both modules later when you think you need even more RAM...and hey let's not kid ourselves...it's going to happen for many of us)

2. Upgrade later and hope you can find a willing buyer to take those piddly 256 MB modules off your hands...but wait. Intel Macs take a less-than common type of DDR2 RAM, so it is doubtful many would want them. Or put another way, be prepared to practically give them away.

3. Do nothing. But don't say I didn't warn you when you attempt to run apps that require Rosetta (Word, PS, etc.)


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

The current tag hits on flickr show a rather nice helping of shots featuring the new keyboard on the MacBook. 

http://flickr.com/search/?w=all&q=macbook&m=tags

I'm interested to hear what people have to say about the action on the new keys. I wasn't keen on the subtle changes they made to the keys when they launched the G4 iBook...so here's hoping this is a shift in the right direction.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Cosmetically, I think the new keyboard is _hot!_

EDIT: Although the reports at this page give cause for concern:



> Another potential concern is the notebook's keyboard. Apple redesigned the MacBook's keyboard to sit flush against the bed of the computer for a sleeker, lower profile. Though it offers a firmer touch, the keyboard is built-in as part of the MacBook's enclosure. Users who damage a key or two could find themselves having to replace the notebook's entire bottom casing and trackpad -- a potentially hefty expense.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

bandersnatch said:


> Interesting. I didn't like the MBP as the keys were too close for my liking. It appears that the MB keys have more space between them.


http://flickr.com/photos/feria/147903814/
http://flickr.com/photos/kitetoa/147873454/
http://flickr.com/photos/kitetoa/147873434/
http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=147873357&size=o

ah, there is a fair bit of space between each key. now, if only they would bring this to the MBP.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

The Pismo is back!
:clap:

'Better, Faster, Stronger, Thinner....'

*Pismo..................MacBook*
Width : *12.7"*..........12.78"
Depth: 10.4"............*8.92"*
Height: 1.7"............*1.08"*
Weight: 5.7lbs.........*5.2lbs*


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=147732467&size=o
http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=147730592&size=o
http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=147729680&size=l


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

I really like the look of that new keyboard on the black model. Its not as apealing on the white but I defiently like the idea behind it. And, im not so worried about the user replaceability of it. Is that really a big issue. Ive had 7 Mac notebooks and never needed to replace a keyboard. Nor has my brother with 5 Mac notebooks and our other friend whos had 4. Thats 16 different Mac notebooks over a 10 year period without one keyboard problem. Im just not sure this is a big issue. Maybe others are harder on their keyboards than I am.
Pavmentsurfer


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh please the Pismo is way sexier then the black macbook could ever hope to be.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Yuck!*

I just looked at the new, black MacBook!
Oh, No!
The black MacBook looks like my Mom's hundred-year-old IBM ThinkPad!
Eeeeeeewww! Gag!
:-( 


Well, that settles it. Mom's switch to Mac will be a MacBook Pro.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> So, the MacBook is a *widescreen Pismo*.
> 
> Or.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I think you hit the low point of diminishing returns with a 13" widescreen aspect ratio  

Other than that, however 9but not to doscount it), the MacBook is a great package!



SoyMac, I think that the in-person look and finish of the black MB will put any Thinkpad to shame.


----------



## CorSter (Feb 10, 2005)

So how long till Yorkdale gets these?


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

CorSter said:


> So how long till Yorkdale gets these?


I called them earlier today and they said "ASAP, probably within a few days." Eaton Centre had a more accurate date, "On the 22nd."


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*If a Pismo is sexy and, lets say voluptuous what is the MacBook black?*

If a Pismo is sexy, curvy and, lets say voluptuous... what is the MacBook black? (MBB?)



> *Volumptous*
> adj
> 1: having strong sexual appeal; "juicy barmaids"; "a red-hot mama"; "a voluptuous woman" [syn: juicy, luscious, red-hot]
> 2: (of a woman's body) having a large bosom and pleasing curves; "a curvy young woman in a tight dress" [syn: bosomy, busty, buxom, curvaceous, curvy, full-bosomed, well-endowed]
> ...





.
http://www.cupertino.de/pages/filme/mov_11/g3.html
http://www.cupertino.de/pages/filme/mov_11/steam.html


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

So, few questions.
First, is the Black Macbook a matte finish and the white a gloss finish? Thats what im seeing in the pics but I cant tell %100.

Second, does anyone else think its just CHEAP AND SILLY that Apple decided NOT to include any kind of video output adapter with this thing. Even my 12 inch I book came with a VGA adapter. I have to pay another $23 to connect this to my projector, monitor or TV. And, if I want to do all of the above I need more than one adapter. Come on, it has a 13.3 inch screen. Who ISNT going to connect it to something.

Third, I cant help the fact that I WILL buy a black one. Why am I compelled to make money wasting decisions? Hopefully, by the time I can afford it, the black one will come down in price... but I doubt it. It WILL come down in price 11 days after I order mine. Just enough time for me NOT to get the price difference back. 

Last, does the Macbook really need matched pairs of ram chips? The Macbook pro doesnt. Why would the Macbook? Could someone not just add a single one gig chip in place of one of the 256 chips for 1.25 gigs of ram? If not, why?

I feel my pockets getting heavy, gotta do up my belt just a bit tighter...

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, 

MAN does that apple logo stand out on the BLACKbook. 

Just wanted to add that.

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

> If a Pismo is sexy, curvy and, lets say voluptuous... what is the MacBook black? (MBB?)


The MacBook black its that grilled cheese you cooked way too long.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

PavementSurfer - 

MacBook Black is a Matte finish - White is still glossy - I can't wait to take a look at these when Eaton Centre gets them on Monday.

Re: No VGA/DVI adapter included - they wanted to keep the prices down As much as Possible. I know a LOT of people who have never/will never use the video adapters that came with their Powerbooks/iBooks. They never even think of it.

Re: RAM Chips - apparently there *IS* a performance boost with matched pairs... but it's negligible. Something like 4%.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I was looking for a lighter notebook when I upgraded and now have no lighter Mac notebook to choose. Quite disappointing in that one aspect. 

The other features all seem pretty good and it looks like it should be able to run 720p video. Of course, there's room in their lineup for a 13" Pro with a video card and weighing under 4 pounds.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> Re: RAM Chips - apparently there *IS* a performance boost with matched pairs... but it's negligible. Something like 4%.


I'd like to see the tests that show that. Where was it? Anandtech's tests with the MBP show differently, and I trust Anandtech.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Pavmentsurfer said:


> does anyone else think its just CHEAP AND SILLY that Apple decided NOT to include any kind of video output adapter with this thing.


No. Sounds like a reasonably smart business move. Helps Apple sell more peripherals. Saves money on people who never use the peripherals used to include.



Pavmentsurfer said:


> I have to pay another $23 to connect this to my projector, monitor or TV.


Now who's being cheap? Just dropped $1250 + tax on a new computer. You are talking about 2% of the purchase price!



Pavmentsurfer said:


> Come on, it has a 13.3 inch screen. Who ISNT going to connect it to something.


Lots of people. I alraedy have a DVD player. I already have a main computer with dual monitors. I would use the MacBook as just my road-warrior machine.



Pavmentsurfer said:


> I cant help the fact that I WILL buy a black one. Why am I compelled to make money wasting decisions?


Wait a second! You are going to spend an extra $200 for black, that serves no purpose, but are complaining about spending $23 for a very useful adapter?


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> No. Sounds like a reasonably smart business move. Helps Apple sell more peripherals. Saves money on people who never use the peripherals used to include.
> 
> 
> Now who's being cheap? Just dropped $1250 + tax on a new computer. You are talking about 2% of the purchase price!
> ...


I think it is more the principal of the thing. It used to be included, now it isn't. No one likes to get less than before when they upgrade. As far as the black macbook goes, i unfortunately would fall into the same boat, i would go for black simply because i've had 2 white (snow) (ice) whatever ibooks and want a change.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

sorry but i have to say the Black MB is not hot!!! looks quite fugly and plain to me. especially at a $200 premium on top with only a 20gb HD upgrade, which is not even a 7200rpm to give a performance value, and mish-mashed white accessories to boot??? and PC users are called stupid for running Windows? only smart ppl here are the ones at Apple who came up with this money making scheme knowing full well that suckers would cough up the 2bills hand over fist. 

on a technical side, i think the hardware included for the base model MB and even the white is quite decent. only thing i question is the 13" WS. is that even USABLE??? at a resolution of 1280x800??? sure the form factor would make it ideal as a portable DVD player, but having worked on a 17" WS PowerBook, i can't see a 13" WS being any fun. can't imagine typing on it and trying to read type.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Pavmentsurfer said:


> Second, does anyone else think its just CHEAP AND SILLY that Apple decided NOT to include any kind of video output adapter with this thing. Even my 12 inch I book came with a VGA adapter. I have to pay another $23 to connect this to my projector, monitor or TV. And, if I want to do all of the above I need more than one adapter. Come on, it has a 13.3 inch screen. Who ISNT going to connect it to something.


Exactly! My iBook had the vga adaptor. 
Plus if you had use for this as a traveling presenter, you'd *need* the adaptor.



> Third, I cant help the fact that I WILL buy a black one. Why am I compelled to make money wasting decisions? Hopefully, by the time I can afford it, the black one will come down in price... but I doubt it. It WILL come down in price 11 days after I order mine. Just enough time for me NOT to get the price difference back.


I hear ya! If I"m going with one of these, and not the MBP, then I'd *have* to buy the black one... even though it's $150 for a paint job 


> Last, does the Macbook really need matched pairs of ram chips? The Macbook pro doesnt. Why would the Macbook? Could someone not just add a single one gig chip in place of one of the 256 chips for 1.25 gigs of ram? If not, why?


I think mainly because it's cheeper for Apple to get ahold of 2x256 instead of 1x512, but also it could be Dual Chan ram.. not completely sure.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

The black MacBook is definitely a fashion statement, especially since it's matte, which shows off its lack of imperfections. A really cool mod to it would be to obliterate all markings including the Apple logo and the qwerty key labels (I use dvorak anyway). Too bad about the power adapter being white, but then, it's too bad power adapters even have to exist at all...


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Good mix of replys here. 

-Im not sure its unreasonable to expect a $23 adapter to be thrown in on a $1250 notebook. Or, at least throw one in on the black version. The 12 inch I book I bought came with an adapter. Anyone who says im wrong for thinking its cheap to leave out a required piece is saying its o.k. to strip out functions of a comptuer to save money. I dont agree. It would be like putting a new kind of USB port on a computer and not providing an adapter to make it work with standard periferals. Some would say it doesnt matter cause it saves money and, on a travel notebook no one really uses periferals anyway... Thats just silly. 

-If your going to give a comptuer the ability to have video output give the customer the ability to use that feature. Or, just make the port on the notebook some standard size... I mean, even just an Svideo output would solve the problem for those of us who TRAVEL with our notebooks but NEED a projector for presentations. I mean, isnt that a valid function of a travel notebook? Presentations? Some of you guys make me sound crazy for thinking id ever hook this thing up to an external video source. 

-Not to mention the fact this machine comes with front row and a remote. Isnt that suggesting your GOING to hook it up. Whos going to sit 10 feet back from a 13 inch screen? If your not going to hook it up to an external source whats the remote for? You dont need a remote when you sit 3 feet from the screen... which youd need to do to watch a movie on a 13 inch screen. They should have just included a VGA or Svideo adapter in the box. But, ill buy one anyway, im just not overly impressed that I have to.

-Finally, yes, I am going to spend $150 (not $200 because id upgrade the drive to 80 gigs on the white one no matter what) for the black model. That doesnt mean I have tons of excess cash floating around. I just love black. That in no way justifies Apple not including something that has been included on all of their notebooks till this point. Powerbooks, I Books, even MBPs come with an adapter of some sort. Now, the smallest of the new comptuer offerings, the one that needs it the most, comes with NO adapter. These are NOT cheaper than the I books they replace. They are faster, but NOT cheaper. Thats my reasoning behind my comments. 

I like that the black is a matte finish. It will be sortof like a black aluminum powerbook... but plastic. I wonder if it will scratch as easy as the glossy white? If it does its going to look BAD really fast as scratches show so much more on a black finish and even more than that on a Matte finish. Time will tell I suppose.

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Actually, look at this picture:
http://flickr.com/photos/inju/148164434/

I think the *********** adapter makes it look better. The laptop itself stands out, and its shape is unbroken by the cables coming out of it. If the cables were black, they would extend the shape of the laptop, breaking it's sleek lines.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

elmer said:


> The black MacBook is definitely a fashion statement, especially since it's matte, which shows off its lack of imperfections. A really cool mod to it would be to obliterate all markings including the Apple logo and the qwerty key labels (I use dvorak anyway). Too bad about the power adapter being white, but then, it's too bad power adapters even have to exist at all...


Ultimate hack::
Combine the MacBook black with the hand crank unit that the MIT kids put in thier $99 laptop


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Pavmentsurfer said:


> Good mix of replys here.
> 
> -Im not sure its unreasonable to expect a $23 adapter to be thrown in on a $1250 notebook. Or, at least throw one in on the black version. The 12 inch I book I bought came with an adapter. Anyone who says im wrong for thinking its cheap to leave out a required piece is saying its o.k. to strip out functions of a comptuer to save money. I dont agree. It would be like putting a new kind of USB port on a computer and not providing an adapter to make it work with standard periferals. Some would say it doesnt matter cause it saves money and, on a travel notebook no one really uses periferals anyway... Thats just silly.
> 
> ...


well said:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Something I think a lot of people are overlooking here is the fact that the MBB (MacBook Black ) is $1649. And let's face it, the white ones replace the iBooks, and the Black one replaces the 12" PB. That said, the 12" PB was $1799 (and that was after price drops to the Superdrive version). 

Other than Integrated Graphics, and a DVI Dongle, what's missing in the MBB? Not much. You're getting a much faster computer, with two replaceable RAM slots (vs. the 1 soldered in the 12" PB), and a user replaceable HD for $150 less. That's pretty decent.


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it just me???

I really need a light-weight laptop... (or notebook)
I was hoping at least they can make MacBook below 1.8kg, but it gains weight!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

No argument here, I personally think it's a fair deal and hope to buy one when funds permit...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

snowmen - you're right. I had forgotten about that. The MBB is a whole extra pound heavier than the 12" PB. That's another difference. And to me it's a biggie. Why does this machine have to be so much heavier? Hopefully it feels more durable than the 12" PB though - I love my 12" PB but it feels kinda flimsy sometimes - especially compared to my old G3 iBook.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Pavmentsurfer said:


> Good mix of replys here.
> 
> -Im not sure its unreasonable to expect a $23 adapter to be thrown in on a $1250 notebook. Or, at least throw one in on the black version. The 12 inch I book I bought came with an adapter. Anyone who says im wrong for thinking its cheap to leave out a required piece is saying its o.k. to strip out functions of a comptuer to save money. I dont agree.


The problem is not that you're wrong. Everything you say is completely right...for YOU. The point is that many, many of us never hook up our iBooks to an external source, and have these dongles sitting in their original packaging in a drawer or box somewhere. No doubt Apple has learned this through research and done a responsible thing that happens to be a bit of a bitter pill for some of its customers: instead of wastefully making many more of these things than necessary, it's an add-on for people who really need and want it. And you get the right one right off the bat.

Likewise, they have probably discovered that many people never use the built-in modem, so they made it an optional dongle. (Funny how modems have come full circle, optional-standard-optional, in about ten years.)

My only real gripe with the Macbook would be the RAM situation. Too bad they can't offer a "no RAM included" option, but they would never ship a computer that won't boot out of the box...so many people are going to be stuck with a pair of nearly worthless 256 MB chips sitting in the infamous computer detritus drawer.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Not having the external video adapter isn't a big deal.


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

Well... For me...

Using GMA950... -20 (At least X1300 or 9550 is fine for me)
heavy... -50 (At least below 1.8kg)
USB at the left side... (hard to use wired Apple mouse)... -10
2x256MB RAM... -10
Not pretty at all... -10


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Not to prolong the debate, but I have only once plugged my iBook into an external display - just to check it out (and set up spanning doctor) - I thought that I would use it, but I haven't. Of 3 or 4 other iBook users I know, only one has used their vga adaptor, and one has used the video cables. (they bought the av cables, not using the bundled video adaptor.

So to hook up to a tv, you are probably going to want to get the $20 AV cables instead of the boxed vga adaptor anyway.

Z.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Isn't it about time (like, more than 24 hours already!) somebody started a thread on new bags for the 13" MacBook? :heybaby: 

M


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

I have one question about this external video adapter "thing". First of all why dont the cables just plug directly into the MB. I know on most windows machines the projector just plugs right in. Then when a guy with a mac gets up he has to use his adapter between the projector and laptop. I am confused. I hope i dont sound completly stupid with this post but I am confused with these adapters and which ones you use with a projector. 

As a student im guessing i will have to pick one of these adapters up when i get the MB.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

vimy said:


> why dont the cables just plug directly into the MB


Probably because Apple doesn't want to mar the clean lines of their laptops with those ugly pin-holed VGA ports. 

<img src="http://support.axiolearning.org/images/kyc/desktop/vga.jpg">

M


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Isn't it about time (like, more than 24 hours already!) somebody started a thread on new bags for the 13" MacBook? :heybaby:
> 
> M


Booq has updated their site with bags compatible with it: http://www.booqbags.com/Detail.bok?no=1408

Personally I'm looking at the Mamba S - I have the Mamba XS, last generation, grey/white, and while it's a great bag, the shoulder strap attachments are really starting to fray. Granted, when I told Booq about this they sent me a new PowerSleeve free.

The Mamba S looks like a pretty solid bag. http://www.booqbags.com/Detail.bok?no=441


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Bryan49ers (May 21, 2005)

anyone know if it whines like the pro's?
Thanks


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Bryan49ers said:


> anyone know if it whines like the pro's?
> Thanks


give it a week and we'll find out.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Dunno if anyone posted this yet... But CNET has a video review of it:

http://ecoustics-cnet.com.com/1606-2_3-6073342.html?tag=ne.vid


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

green_ears said:


> Dunno if anyone posted this yet... But CNET has a video review of it:
> 
> http://ecoustics-cnet.com.com/1606-2_3-6073342.html?tag=ne.vid


Thanks for the link!


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Uhoh... MacBook whines and black paint chipping off...

http://marklem.com/mlem/?p=8''


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

I kind of doubt the paint chips off like that - I would have expected more reports about that already if it were true.


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

I JUST ordered a white Macbook, Dual 2.0 with superdrive. I did shell out the extra $23 for the VGA adapter so I can use it with my 17 inch monitor. (I use my notebook as a fulltime desktop as well) 

I decided not to get any upgrades at the moment as the harddrive is replaceable so eventually ill be able to buy a 120 gig for less than what apples offering it for and didnt both upgrading the ram for the same reason. I went with white because, in the end, I just couldn't justify the extra money for a black one. I am also a bit worried about how this black matte finished plastic will hold up. At least I know for sure how the white plasic will look. (I had an I book for a year and took extremely good care of it and it looked GREAT when I sold it).

The only thing im not sure of is how the new keyboard will look in white. All the pics ive seen are of black ones. I think it will look better in black than white (the keyboard that is) but im excited about the new design. I type with my notebook keyboard exclusively (meaning I dont use an external) and I think this one is going to feel really good. 

Im excited, 1-5 days to ship, 8-12 days in transit. Ill do an unpacking picture post when I get it. 

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## andrewh (Jan 14, 2005)

how much is a basic 1.83 macbook (no upgrades on it) with edu discounts? i dont have my student number handy. i think im gonna have to shell out the bucks for it.


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Base - $1199
Dual 2.0 White - $1349
Dual 2.0 Black - $1549

Personally I think its worth the upgrade for $150 from the base to the Dual 2.0 white model as you're getting the superdrive AND the faster processor for $150. Not a bad deal and these are things you CANT Upgrade later. The harddrive and ram are things you can upgrade when you have more money. 

Thats just my thought process when ordered anyway. But the base model is a GREAT deal IMHO

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

andrewh said:


> how much is a basic 1.83 macbook (no upgrades on it) with edu discounts? i dont have my student number handy. i think im gonna have to shell out the bucks for it.


It's 1199. 

http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/canadaroutingpage.html

Edit: sorry didn't see you question had already been answered but the above link is very handy for edu purchases. Cheaper Applecare too (a must, esp. for a 1st gen machine) $218


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm going to pick up AppleCare next year when I'm close to the 1 year mark of registering my MacBook. I've always been kind of weary of extended warranties. 

The way I look it, a company won't offer something unless it makes money off of it. So, on average, they make more money off AppleCare than you save.


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Im going to wait to buy Applecare as well. By then it may be worth while to just buy the next rev macine and get a whole nother year of included warranty.

I have another question,

Is the harddrive in a Macbook a standard 2.5 inch ATA harddrive? Can I simply buy any 2.5 inch notebook harddrive and just slide it in? Or do I have to wait for a special "macbook" harddrive? I ordered the 60 gig drive in my Macbook cause I figured I could upgrade it myself for less later. But it would be good to know what kind of drive to look for. 

Anyone have any info on this?

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Needs to be 2.5" SATA hard drive.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Couple points about Applecare. If you leave it till just before the warranty expires (at least in my experience) you're more likely to forget or have other priorities for the money and then not get it. Laptops are especially prone to failure and basically, even the smallest repair for a laptop will dwarf the cost of AC. Also, Apple service will always treat you better and be more flexible if they see you've bought it. Sad ... but true.


----------



## mecreyes (May 22, 2005)

AdamS said:


> I called them earlier today and they said "ASAP, probably within a few days." Eaton Centre had a more accurate date, "On the 22nd."


Eatons had two White models for sale as of today (Surprise shipment according to the salesguy)


----------



## mecreyes (May 22, 2005)

Anyone think the mb would qualify for a possible Student Union deal this Aug-Sept? Hopefully save a few more dollars for those that work hard for it.
Or perhaps the previous Student Union Deals were just a way to clear stock (iPods and iBooks)


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

mecreyes said:


> Anyone think the mb would qualify for a possible Student Union deal this Aug-Sept? Hopefully save a few more dollars for those that work hard for it.
> Or perhaps the previous Student Union Deals were just a way to clear stock (iPods and iBooks)


I think it's a possibility still... perhaps they will use it to clear out Rev A MacBooks and certain iPods, and then release Rev B MacBooks and new iPods (maybe true video, maybe upgraded 5Gs, etc.) in the fall.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

just got my shipping confirmation


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Damnit, another report of heat issues on the new MacBook... This one actually caused OSX to crash repeatedly within 3 hours!!!

http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2946&review=Apple+MacBook


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

okcomputer said:


> I think it's a possibility still... perhaps they will use it to clear out Rev A MacBooks and certain iPods, and then release Rev B MacBooks and new iPods (maybe true video, maybe upgraded 5Gs, etc.) in the fall.



Im just curious because I am a student and will need this laptop for September. These rev B, do you really think they will be out by Sept. I always thought the next rev seemed to come out at yearly intervals. I am a novice so I could very probably be wrong. 

Anywho, if the next rev will be out that soon I guess I will just wait.


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

green_ears said:


> Damnit, another report of heat issues on the new MacBook... This one actually caused OSX to crash repeatedly within 3 hours!!!



Its so sad that that "new" mac user experienced that. I dont know how much of a problem this heat really has been on the MB but for the most part it seems the heat has been undercontrol for users. Nothing like what happened with MBP.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

vimy said:


> Its so sad that that "new" mac user experienced that. I dont know how much of a problem this heat really has been on the MB but for the most part it seems the heat has been undercontrol for users. Nothing like what happened with MBP.


dont believe everything you're reading. There are lots of sites out there that participate in Anti-Apple propaganda claims... including the statement about chipping paint.

C'mon man.
You know apple better than this. I don't believe for one second the $200 plus machines have chipping paint after 2 days.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Posting from a black one now, and it feels amazing! The keyboard seems so smooth and my only beef with Apple one this product is that it is $150 more the black one. Runs software amazingly fast. (Trying to get my mom to swtich to one of these!!!)


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

OK what is the user reported battery life on these and how heavy is this?
I checked out 2 of them at Eaton Center Store today and they look OK (the KB is an annoyance but time will heal that).

Also any noise issues so far.

I lifted both up and other than the battery area there was not much of a hea(it was warm)


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

lindmar said:


> dont believe everything you're reading. There are lots of sites out there that participate in Anti-Apple propaganda claims... including the statement about chipping paint.
> 
> C'mon man.
> You know apple better than this. I don't believe for one second the $200 plus machines have chipping paint after 2 days.


that's the same apple that made MBP's with heating problems and whines. also i believe the power mac g5's when first shipped suffered from whines and many had faulty logic boards.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Posting from a black one now, and it feels amazing! The keyboard seems so smooth and my only beef with Apple one this product is that it is $150 more the black one. Runs software amazingly fast. (Trying to get my mom to swtich to one of these!!!)


is it comfortable to use on a lap or is it too hot like the MBP? i've heard you don't want to be wearing shorts while using a MBP on your lap because of the heat, so i was just wondering if the MB is suffering from the same heat issue.


----------



## andrewh (Jan 14, 2005)

im really getting excited on spending alot of money on one of these nice effeminate white ones but i wondering if i should just wait until everything gets all cleared up. what happened with the macbook pros and the whining and heating issues? did apple clear them all up?


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Has anyone tried Bootcamp on a macbook yet?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

On the bottom, in one corner, it seems extremely hot, as in, you could hurt yourself with that kind of hot. I am sure they will find a solution to this, but it may just be the fact that it was on for the entire time, since it got here!


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

If there were any major problems with the MacBook (widespread problems), they would have surfaced by now. The MacBook Pro's whining issue came up within the first day or so of its release, I believe. If nothing else, it's somewhat encouraging so far


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree, this doesn't seem like a lot can go wrong. Seems pretty solid. Took about 7 minutes to "Share" a Gig iMovie movie.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm standing right next to Dan. Nice to meet ya


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

so is the glossy screen a little "glarey" under the fluorescent lights?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

lindmar said:


> C'mon man.
> You know apple better than this. I don't believe for one second the $200 plus machines have chipping paint after 2 days.


Hey, remember the crazy vaccum fan noise issue with the rev A iMac G5s? MANY people reported that issue. I waited for rev B for that reason and I must say it was worthwhile since I haven't had any issues with it since.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

thatcomputerguy said:


> so is the glossy screen a little "glarey" under the fluorescent lights?


I was very skeptical about the screen, but i honestly didn't mind. The glare wasn't too bad at all. It wouldn't be something that would steer me away fom it, the shared graphics would.


----------



## Bryan49ers (May 21, 2005)

easy way around the shared graphics is to upgrade 

I am hoping the whining issue has been truly resolved and that the MB goes over well, because I don't want to wait for rev B!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## andrewh (Jan 14, 2005)

Bryan49ers said:


> easy way around the shared graphics is to upgrade


i dont get it. you can't right.


----------



## Bryan49ers (May 21, 2005)

oh geeze... I should have looked more carefully, it must be the Pro's that you can get a graphics card in. I thought the 2 Ghz models came with a graphic card... instead I read
"Intel GMA 950 graphics processor with 64MB of DDR2 SDRAM shared with main memory1" 

across the board. That is dissapointing, and a great reason to go for 2GB or RAM if you ask me....


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

My MacBook just arrived via FedEx from China (ordered May 16th - quick delivery!) and I've got to say this is easily the most beautiful machine I've ever owned. Really slick. 

Those of you complaining about the power adapter/remote not matching really need to actually see it. Surprisingly enough (?) black and white go really well together 

The screen looks brilliant as well. No reflections to speak of using it head on, and the colors really pop.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

AdamS said:


> My MacBook just arrived via FedEx from China (ordered May 16th - quick delivery!) and I've got to say this is easily the most beautiful machine I've ever owned. Really slick.
> 
> Those of you complaining about the power adapter/remote not matching really need to actually see it. Surprisingly enough (?) black and white go really well together
> 
> The screen looks brilliant as well. No reflections to speak of using it head on, and the colors really pop.


Sooo is it really painted outside? 

PB/MBP also doesn't match lol silver and white hahaha:lmao:


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Aero said:


> Sooo is it really painted outside?


I don't think so, it has a very smooth finish to it, and I think any claims that the paint is "flaking off" are complete BS.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

AdamS said:


> I don't think so, it has a very smooth finish to it, and I think any claims that the paint is "flaking off" are complete BS.


Its not shiny right? I just want to confirm to someone who actually has one :lmao: I was looking at the picture and saw that it has a rough looking finish. Looks like flat black.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

so, did you go for any extra ram in that little puppy?


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Aero said:


> Its not shiny right? I just want to confirm to someone who actually has one :lmao: I was looking at the picture and saw that it has a rough looking finish. Looks like flat black.


Not at all. It's a truly matte black finish, no shine at all. Gives a nice contrast to the glossy screen. Don't worry, it's not anything like the black iPod 



thatcomputerguy said:


> so, did you go for any extra ram in that little puppy?


It's on order (2x 1 GB). I can say for certain that 512 MB of RAM is *not* enough for me. I'd been using 1.25 GB in my 12" PowerBook G4 right up until I sold it, and there's a visible slowdown in application response in running this amount of RAM, even on the new MacBook.

I have Safari, Mail, Adium, and iTunes open (a typical scenario for me - normally I also have iChat and iCal open, sometimes iPhoto too), and I only have 12 MB of free memory available. I'd suggest to everyone ordering the MacBook that you take the 2x 512 MB BTO option - I'd think it would be very much worth it.


----------



## Bryan49ers (May 21, 2005)

did you end up using macsales.com for your RAM?


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a couple questions, this is going to be my first Mac and I'm looking for the Macbook.

a) is the difference between the 1.83 and 2ghz processor very noticeable?

b) if the heat problem becomes a big issue will Apple do anything (i.e. refund, offer a fix etc.)


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Nice review of the Macbook from Ars. Those of you complaining about the integrated graphics will do well to read this. Though its not as good as a dedicated card, its *light years *ahead of the previous iBook.

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars/1

Trev


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Bryan49ers said:


> did you end up using macsales.com for your RAM?


Yes, I did.

Regarding the heat issue, yeah it does run a little hot, but not nearly as hot as the MacBook Pro. I couldn't keep the MBP on my lap when I briefly had it for a weekend, it was that hot. The MacBook still runs hot (CoreDuoTemp says it's running at 58 C now just doing some pretty mild tasks) but it's not even close to unbearable.

I can confirm that the heat is confined mostly to the top left portion of the underside of the MacBook. You won't even notice it unless you're using it on your lap - hardly warm at all on the top side.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

nutsngum said:


> I have a couple questions, this is going to be my first Mac and I'm looking for the Macbook.
> 
> a) is the difference between the 1.83 and 2ghz processor very noticeable?
> 
> b) if the heat problem becomes a big issue will Apple do anything (i.e. refund, offer a fix etc.)


a) No.

b) If you have, for example, a logic board failure as a result of the heat, they'll repair it if your AppleCare hasn't expired. And, in my experience, if the issue isn't solved after 3 attempts at fixing it, they'll replace the unit. They probably won't offer a refund. And, I don't think they'll consider a "hot" MB a problem unless you start having hardware malfunctions as a result.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Anyone here work at The Mac Group in Ottawa? I wanna see some MacBooks!!!

Nothing on their site yet...

http://www.themacgroup.ca


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

TrevX said:


> Nice review of the Macbook from Ars. Those of you complaining about the integrated graphics will do well to read this. Though its not as good as a dedicated card, its *light years *ahead of the previous iBook.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars/1
> 
> Trev


okay, colour me impressed. i'm not saying it wouldn't have been better to have dedicated video, but the integrated video is seemingly not as bad as i originally feared.

now if i can just decide between the white and the black model...


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

TrevX said:


> Nice review of the Macbook from Ars. Those of you complaining about the integrated graphics will do well to read this. Though its not as good as a dedicated card, its *light years *ahead of the previous iBook.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars/1
> 
> Trev


Thanks for the link. Nice review. Puts some of my worries about the shared graphics to rest.


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Finally a review that doesnt JUST focus on all the negatives as if this computer is the only one that ever came out with minor issues or faults. This guy is good and I would continue to read his reviews. 

It seems to me most people are getting all excited about the Macbook and placing these HUGE expectations on it being the BEST notebook ever. When in reality, when placed in its proper price point, proper class and compared to its proper competition it is almost impossible to beat. Problems or no problems.

And finally, a good pic of both the I Book and Macbook together AND a good pic of the harddrive bay. Much appreciated

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone know where I can buy a 2.5 inch SATA Hard drive. Im looking around and these are not easy to find. Mind you, I only know of a few places to look. 
Im going to run Bootcamp and Windows XP on my Macbook and figure 2 OS's on one 60 gig drive might not leave alot of room for other stuff. Id like to go straight to a 5400 RPM 100 or 120 gig. Ill probably just throw the 60 gig in a portable case and keep it.

Any guidance would be great.

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Pavmentsurfer said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a 2.5 inch SATA Hard drive.


Canada Computers has a bunch: http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProdList&cmd=pl&id=HD.517. (*Edit:* Ack, sorry. Didn't realize these weren't SATA) I'd go for one of the 7200 RPM ones if you can - you'll probably see a performance boost.


----------



## Bryan49ers (May 21, 2005)

Adam pls let us know how the RAM process goes...


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

So for everyone who's received their MacBooks already, how many business days did it take from when you clicked "buy" to when it arrived at your doorstep? Is it a lot faster than what the website says?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We're looking into a drive upgrade program. Drive swap to 100, 120 or 160 plus old drive in a portable case. 
Looks like $289 would get a 120 5400 8 meg cache and the stock drive in a mobile case.


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Bryan49ers said:


> Adam pls let us know how the RAM process goes...


Yeah I will for sure.. I think it was shipped today so I should probably receive/install it next week.



nutsngum said:


> So for everyone who's received their MacBooks already, how many business days did it take from when you clicked "buy" to when it arrived at your doorstep? Is it a lot faster than what the website says?


Oh, definitely. I ordered around 10am on the 16th (the day they were announced) and received it this morning (the 20th) at around 11am. China to Toronto in 4 days.. not too bad.



MacDoc said:


> We're looking into a drive upgrade program. Drive swap to 100, 120 or 160 plus old drive in a portable case.
> Looks like $289 would get a 120 5400 8 meg cache and the stock drive in a mobile case.


MacDoc, let me know if/when you have prices for 7200 RPM SATA drives. Thanks.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

A question for those who have MacBooks... something I haven't yet seen mentioned is the MacBook's wireless range. The PB G4's have notoriously awful Airport range (apparently due to the aluminum shells interfering with the wireless signals.)

I had an iBook G3 and it had great wireless. I now have a PB G4 and it probably only has half the wireless range my iBook had. It's the only drawback.

EDIT: Just found the answer to my own question... at Macworld.com:



> Speaking of wireless networking, I’ve heard the MacBook has greater AirPort range than previous Apple laptops, and also sees more networks?
> 
> In our testing, both of those have been true. We’ve been able to stretch an AirPort Base Station signal a bit farther, and have noticed more networks popping up when clicking on the AirPort icon in the menu bar. Apple says the MacBook’s antennae (there are two, both located by the MacBook’s display: one placed horizontally on the left side and another placed vertically on the right) were designed specifically for the MacBook, and it definitely appeared to have better reception than older models. Although Apple officially supports connections only to 802.11b and 802.11g networks, the MacBook can actually connect to 802.11a networks, too.


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

AdamS said:


> Oh, definitely. I ordered around 10am on the 16th (the day they were announced) and received it this morning (the 20th) at around 11am. China to Toronto in 4 days.. not too bad.


I thought they only shipped M-F?


----------



## mcondren (May 17, 2006)

I managed to grab the last 1.8 macbook model from the Eatons centre store thursday morning as soon as they opened(they had gotten a surprise shipment of 3-4). 

My opinions so far:
-Excellent looking machine, very well built.
-sooooo much faster than my old ibook G3, things are really "snappy". Safari and sys prefs open instantaneously.
-I love the new keyboard, the feel is really nice.
-wireless reception looks good but i am using it in a 3 story house so i am always relatively close to the BS.

So far the only bad thing is the temperature. This thing runs hot. Today its running cooler(about 54-57 deg C) with low-medium load, but last night i had it sitting on a book on my lap in a slightly warm room with the power adapter in and it was idleing at 63-67 deg C. and 75-85 at full load. This is approching the macbookpro, It seems Apple still hasnt got thier thermal paste problem solved. I guess i don't really mind unless It causes problems. 

I would really like them to put out a firmware upgrade for the macbook like they did for the pro to alter the temps that the fan kicks in at. My fan only starts up when it hits 80-85 deg C. which is way too high. In my opinion the fan shuld come on at 60 to cool it down.

*note all temps were taken using CoreDuoTemp.

~Matthew


----------



## Bryan49ers (May 21, 2005)

anyone experiencing an issue with the fans kicking in and out every few seconds?


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

I ordered my white 2.0 on the 17th, the estimated ship date is the 24th. I didnt upgrade anything and only added a VGA adapter to the order. It said 1-5 business days and since this weeekend is a long one I guess thats why its taking so long. 

Macdoc, I too am intersted in prices for just the 120 gig drive as opposed to a full in stall program. Also, do you guys do any thermal paste cleaning, or, in your experience, is this a relatively easy thing to do? I intend to keep this comptuer for some time and would like to do whatever I can to solve any possible problems/issues that will take away from my enjoyment of the product from the start. If I could, without voiding my warranty or risking damaging anything, clean up the thermal past, re-apple the proper amound and reassemble the comptuer on my own id do it. But id definetly need some guidance.

Perhaps someone who knows how to do this could start a how to thread about it for those of us whod like to try. 

Just a thought
Pavmentsurfer


----------

